# Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Die Frage richtet sich an alle Roccat Kone Besitzer.
Welches Mauspad verwendet ihr mit der Maus - ich suche noch das passende.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ich habe sehr lange nach einem passenden Mauspad gesucht und war nie wirklich zufrieden,

bei Stoffpads hab ich mir immer wieder die Handballen rot reiben außerdem sind sie gerne weg gerutscht (also weg damit)

bei Metall oder Plastikpads auch immer wieder an den kannten hängen geblieben oder wund gerieben und oft auch schmerzen in den Händen gehabt außerdem scheuerten bei den Mäusen immer die gleitpads sehr schnell ab (also weg damit)

schließlich kamen diese weichen Mauspads auf mit Plastikauflage und Gummibeschichtung aber leider hatten die dann meist auch einen harten Grat an den Rändern aber die Mäuse glitten sehr leicht und waren super zu konntrolieren 

eines Tages fand ich dann bei unserem Saturn ein "Roccat Sense" Mauspad und das war dann auch das beste von allen, ein weiches Mauspad (fast wie Stoff) aber mit mittelharten Oberfläche (was keine knicke erzeugt wie die echten plastikpads und sich immer perfekt auf den Untergrund legt), also immer noch sehr reibungsarm (was die Gleitfüße der Maus schont) aber nicht so reibunsarm das die Maus von selbst wegrutscht, ein rutschfester (bombenfest) Gummiboden, und ich habe noch keine Maus gefunden die auf dieser Oberfläche ruckelt oder sprünge macht....

Fazit: mit Ausnahme das das "Roccat Sense" Mauspad schnell alt aussieht (Funktion trotzdem immer noch tadellos) und ich deshalb schon mein zweites Roccat Sense benutze, habe ich für mich das beste Mauspad gefunden, kein scheuern an den Händen, kaum Abnutzung an den Mausgleitern, keine schmerzen in den Händen oder Armen (ich kann damit problemlos Stundenlang Arbeiten oder spielen), außerdem ist es von Roccat auch für sehr hohe DPI geeignet, bisher lief jede Maus mit diesem Pad tadellos.

mfg Maestrocool 

PS: auch die Kone läuft auf der Oberfläche perfekt, selbst ohne Kalibrierung. aber ich bevorzuge im Moment eher Logitech MX Mäuse (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ich danke dir für dein Ausführliches Statement.

Was du für Probleme mit Mauspads hast... 

Ich hatte schon normale Stoffpads (Steelseries Qck+) sowie Plastikpads (Razer eXactmat) und hatte weder an Händen noch Armen beschwerden, allerdings sagten mir diese nicht zu.

Da du nun der 2. bist der mir das Roccat Sense empfiehlt, du aber wesentlich ausführlicher *g*
denke ich dass es die richtige Wahl ist. Von der größe her ist es groß genug um auch als Middlesenser keine Probleme zu bekommen.

Du kannst mir ja nochmal erläutern wie du das mit dem schnellen Alterungsprozess des Pads meinst.

Ansonsten hoffe und verlange ich dass meine Kone mit einem Firmeninternen Mauspad, dem Sense, gut kompatibel ist und ich denke dass meine Wahl auf dieses fällt.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

oh die Sense Mauspads gibt es in verschiedenen Größen...hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen...
viel spass damit 

mfg Maestrocool 

Edit: mit altern meine ich, leider das das Mauspad nach ein paar Monaten so aussieht als wenn Staub draufliegen würde 
und nach einer weile sieht es dann so aus als wären Kalkflecken auf dem Pad...was aber nicht der fall ist sondern einfach nur 
gewöhnliche abnutzung...wie schon gesagt, das pad verschleißt bei mir (sehr viel am Computer Arbeiten und zocken) schneller und kann bei 
dir durchaus sehr viel länger halten.


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Wie lange hattest du es denn bis du dir ein neues gekauft hast ?


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

ca 2 Jahre, aber wie gesagt mein zeug ist im Dauerstress 
und nur weil sich die Farbe ein bisschen verändert hat, heißt ja noch lange nicht das ich das Pad hätte austauschen müssen ....nein gar nicht, 
es es funktionierte immer noch wie am ersten tag und ich hätte es sicher noch weitere 2 Jahre benutzen können (nichts ist für ewig ^^)
naja ich konnte es mir halt optisch nicht mehr ansehn und habs halt bei der nächsten gelegenheit, als ich beim Saturn war, ein neues gekauft. 
war ja immer hoch zufrieden mit dem Mauspad (mhhh stimmt leider nicht ganz, hatte vor dem Ersatzpad noch ein Razerpad versucht aber die 
NylonOberfläche hat sich furchtbar angefühlt und mit ca 5mm Höhe war sie auch zu hoch)

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Beim Saturn? Dann werd ich Montag mal einen kleinen Abstecher machen.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Hab mir damals für 22,- das Razer RZ02-00030101-R2M1 eXactMat Mauspad: Amazon.de: Elektronik
geholt, bin sowas von übelst zufrieden xD Kumpel von mir benutzt es auch mit ner
Roccat Kone, ich selber allerdings mit Logitech G9. Absolute Perfektion, besitze es schon 
1 Jahr oder länger, eigentlich keine Abnutzungen zu erkennen


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Beim Saturn? Dann werd ich Montag mal einen kleinen Abstecher machen.


Ja ich hab meine beim Saturn gekauft das letzte sieht so aus Roccat Sense Mauspad Adrenalin Blue: Amazon.de: Elektronik

@Clonemaster: du hast schon bemerkt das das ein Hartplastikpad ist? worauf ich hinaus wollte Hartplastik liegt mir nicht und hab ich auch nicht mehr getestet (nach 2 anderen getesteten hartplastikteilen) aber egal, ich habe von einem Stoff-Razorpad gesprochen das sich furchtbar anfühlt.
aber ist doch schön das du mit deinem Razorpad zufrieden bist 
und du hast schon recht diese Hartplastikpads altern fast gar nicht, ich mags nur nicht das die Maus auf solchen leider viel zu leicht gleitet.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Clonemaster (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

zuuu leicht? je leichter desto besser oder nicht? ^^


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

^^ nicht in jedem fall (oops maus vom Tisch gefallen, gut das es ne stabile MX 700 war)
ah ich denke doch das ein kleines bisschen reibung schon noch da sein sollte.
ist wie mit einer Frau, wenns zu leicht gleitet spürt mann nix mehr 
hehe die Mischung macht und ich hab sie bei Roccat Sense gefunden, aber jeder will ja was anderes und gott sei dank leben wir in Europa und jeder kann bekommen was er braucht.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*



maestrocool schrieb:


> ^^ nicht in jedem fall (oops maus vom Tisch gefallen, gut das es ne stabile MX 700 war)
> ah ich denke doch das ein kleines bisschen reibung schon noch da sein sollte.
> *ist wie mit einer Frau, wenns zu leicht gleitet spürt mann nix mehr *
> hehe die Mischung macht und ich hab sie bei Roccat Sense gefunden, aber jeder will ja was anderes und gott sei dank leben wir in Europa und jeder kann bekommen was er braucht.
> ...



sowas von einem 36 jährigen vermutlich familienvater 

aber genau das ist es, ohne reibung taugt es nichts, bezogen aufs mauspad 
hatte auch das exactmat aber hat mir nicht gepasst - zu klein, du kalt am alurand, zu wenig reibung.
deswegen hoffe ich in dem roccat sense nun ein besseres gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Bullveyr (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> zuuu leicht? je leichter desto besser oder nicht? ^^


Wieviel Widerstand ein Mousepad bieten soll ist einfach persönliche Vorliebe, ich kann mit ultra low friction auch nichts anfangen, bietet mir einfach zu wenig Kontrolle.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Deswegen hoffe ich mit dem Roccat Sense die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Hi, ich hatte das Sense nicht mal 3 Monate oder so, da haben sich schon die ersten Gebrauchspuren erkennbar gemacht.

Davon müßte ich auch noch ein Bild haben.

Für mich eigentlich nicht in Ordnung, dass ein Mauspad nur durch das Benutzen so aussieht.

Seit einiger Zeit nutze ich nun das SOTA und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.

Super Gleiteigenschaften und die Kone verträgt sich spitze damit.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Mach mal bitte ein Bild 

Nur hat weiter oben maestrocool davon erzählt dass er das pad 2 jahre hatte bevor es abnutzungserscheinungen zeigt, daraufhin habe ich es von einem user hier im forum gekauft.
Das Bild dass er gemacht hat war auch absulut gut und ich hoffe dass mich das Pad nicht enttäuscht.
Sota ist ein Plastikpad solche mag ich gar nicht - hast du dein Sense dann noch ?


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Nein mein Sense habe ich hier im Forum verkauft.

Auf den Bildern sieht man ganz gut, was ich meine. Denke ich.

Vielleicht war es auch nur ein Montags Pad


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ach so schlimm find ich das gar nicht, so lange es noch schön drüber gleitet und das was man da sieht nichst stoppt^^
Wieviel hastn dafür noch bekommen ?


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ich hatte deshalb auch den Support von Roccat angeschrieben, Antwort: Das ist normal.

Tja, mir hat das absolut nicht gefallen, wobei es die Eigenschaften vom Pad nicht beeinträchtigt hat.

13 € inkl. Versand war der Erlös


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ich hab ein neuwertiges für 12 inkl. bekommen, wobei es bei mir 10 excl waren, bei dir warsch 9 excl.
Die Antwort von Roccat ist ja typisch, hätte mich gewundert wenn sie sagen.. huch was ist dass denn, schick uns das pad und du bekommst ein neues.. 
Natürlich siehts nich schön aus aber ich glaube es liegt auch daran dass es einfach ein normales Stoffpad ist dass mit der Zeit ausfranst.


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Eben, und deshalb habe ich mich auch für das SOTA entschieden 

Viel Spass mit deinem Sense.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Haha 
Werd ich haben 
Jetzt mach mir nicht bevor ich das Mauspad überhaupt in meinen Händen halte die Freude kaputt, wird schon schief gehn.
Ich frag dich wieder um Rat wenn mein Sense so ausschaut wie deins xD


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Hehe, das habe ich absolut Ehrlich gemeint.

Das Sense sah bei mir nur nicht mehr schön aus, wenn dich das nicht stört, um so besser


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Natürlich würde mich das stören -.-
aber ich hoff dass ich dieses bild nicht in 2 monaten vor mir liegen habe^^


----------



## Jagdtiger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Das SOTA ist ziemlich gut jo, aber das SENCE find ich persönlich angenehmer, da es nicht ganz so hart ist, dass ist aber Geschmackssache.
Die Frage ist hat was du suchst, das TAITO z.B. ist das weichste aus der Roccatserie (hab die alle bei MM durchgetestet  )
 Ich denke mal in Sachen Speed kannst mit dem SOTA nichts falsch machen, wenn du es dann noch ein wenig weicher haben willst, nimmst halt das SENCE, welches auch noch ein sehr schnelles Pad ist.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches Mauspad für die Roccat Kone ?*

Ich nutze das hier und habe damit keine Problem die Kone funktionier damit einwandfrei.

PC - Mousepad Killer 2 Black/Red Gamer Pad: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------

